# What is this? Really gross problem



## ibssufferer360 (Dec 16, 2008)

I've posted about this before and thought it was a yeast infection, but tried Diflucan and it did nothing for me. I have a foul smelling odor coming from me when I'm on my period. I am not lying, it smells like a dead rotten bloody animal. I've also noticed now I get clumps of this soft whitish yellow stuff down there. It can't be yeast, b/c I've tried several different things for that. What could it be? I'm really needing help with this and would really appreciate any help anyone can give. I apologize for the disgusting subject matter, Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd try the gynecologist. There are also bacterial infections down there, not just yeast. I'd have it looked at so maybe you can get a diagnosis and the right treatment. Stuff that kills yeast will do nothing to the bacteria.http://www.medicinenet.com/bacterial_vaginosis/article.htm says some bacteria can cause a very foul odor.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree, that definitely sounds like bacterial vaginosis and would not get better with yeast infection treatment. Your GYN should be able to prescribe some antibiotics that will have it cleared up in no time.


----------

